# Invasion on the maumee



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Got my spot thursday just started fishing when here comes nine fisherman all together. All illegals one spoke english the others not so much.But fishing has a universal language that ever one understands.They understood when I said things like you crossed me again or you have my line again.It was a good thing only a few of them had waders they all must have just come from wallmart they had all there tackle in bags all had the same gear.
With all the fouled lines an racket going on I still managed to catch fish.
You know you always have to share your water on the mawmee but I not ready to share it internationally.Has it happened to you yet????


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I live near the head waters of CJ Brown and am in walking distance to fish Buck Creek. The white bass run in late april to early may and about 5 years ago it wasn't such a public announced thing, but now there are so many foreignors down in the creek at that time of the year that there is a hole up the creek we call the "china hole" and if you are not a chinese, then you don't fish it.


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

Happened to me several years ago, started in the late 80's. I noticed the place I worked bringing in a lot of cambodians and vietnamese, had some kind of deal with the local churches and US government sponsoring them to work at my place of employment then. Next I start running into these guys at my favorite fishing holes during the runs. On the Ohio river tailwaters during white bass, sauger, and striper seasons catching fish. Then the local rivers that feed it and soon area lakes I fished. Whats worse, they were catching tons of fish and keeping lots of them to eat.
I wasn't so mad that they were keeping lots of fish, there's plenty of these species of fish in the water so I knew they weren't hurting the population. I also noticed they took occassionally took the so called "rough fish" such as gar or carp home to eat. I was probably madder about the fact they were newcomers to my spots and outfishing me three to one or more there. 
I can vouch for one thing about these Asians though, they didn't litter the banks or trash the area they fished. They didn't kill fish needlessly or throw the species they didn't like up on the bank to die and rot like so many other "fishermen" I've seen. And no, not all of them spoke good english, usually just one or two as you said. They rest had accents so heavy that when they tried to speak english I couldn't understand until they repeated it several times. But most were here legally and trying to learn our language and become American citizens. I know this for a fact because as I said I worked with quite a few of these immigrants for years. I no longer work at that place and I will say I do miss seeing a few of their faces.
Now I'm not in favor of "open borders" or "guest worker" policys. Immigration legal or illegal is too big of an issue to be discussed here on a fishing board. Just because some are a"foriegner" doesn't mean they are all illegals. I've been to the Maumee run several times before, there's always been plenty of crossed lines and A**holes to go around even before the "invasion". It's just part of the run. Alot of Maumee "locals" consider us Cincinnatian's to be outsiders or invaders even, they can't wait for the season to end so the waters up there get back to normal. 

When I'm on the water or anywhere else for that matter, I myself judge a fellow by his actions, not his heritage or skin color.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah this thread can go alot of ways fast im staying out.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good thing you guys are considerate too all the "non white" members of this site. why post such negativity. way to stick up for what you think is right fin hunter, there should be more people like you.


----------



## Gary Lowry (Mar 19, 2006)

We are all equal in God's eye's. It's a changing world. Live with it. Make the best of it. Good Post Fin Hunter.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it is not a color issue. i have had some kids do the same thing . fishing knowledge is what is missing. a little helping hand goes a long way.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

Wow I'm shocked by the first 3 threads. When did we become the personal owners of the river. To read what was said would make a person think if you were anything but Anglo Saxson you couldn't fish for walleye in the Great "only if you look like us" Maumee


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There are plenty of guys of all races that are a-holes down there. I was just talking about my experince there yesderday, it made fishing less than enjoyable, that fireline is a bear to untangle. Maybe my other post was a little out of line, but to be completly honest I could give a care what color you are. I told a buddy of mine the other day who has never fished the run, it is the most diverse group of anglers I have ever seen.........and guess what everyone gets along, we are all there for the same thing....fish.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The point I was making was not that they were aleins but illegal aliens.
So how can you be here illegaly an have a valid fishing licenses??
An as for the suggestion that this format is no place to discuss this matter well thats called grass roots!!! I have fished out of the country an had to drop some serious coin on things like non-res alien fishing licenses an guides.
I would not mind sharing the water with legal aliens after all they go to a lot of effort to get here the right way an earn those rights my hats off to them.
When it hits a little closer to home your opinion will change.
The fact that it effects me on the water makes this the right place to discuss this subject.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ILLEGAL ALIENS ,no green card or visa's .how would you know that?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

fisharder,i was going to stay out ofthe discussion,but after your last post,i would like to ask a serious question.do you know for a FACT that those people were all illegal?did you check for papers,green cards,visas,fishing licenses?if so,and they all had none of the above,then you have a legitimate arguement against them fishing there.if not,then your arguement doesn't hold water,except that they were just "people" who got on your nerves,as many"nationals" as well as "internationals" also have done to me.and this forum is not the right place to make such a statement if you are not certain.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Join Date: Mar 2005....................long term member  

Did you join this site to intelligently discuss fishing or to simply complain about others?


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

arent we all really aliens, I mean didn't the great "White Man" come here and take the land from the indians? 
Just shut up and fish


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't we all just get along...! Hell, it must be in the name.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

If I had my way...I'd be the only one allowed to fish within 1 mile of me. I'd have a new beautiful woman every other day (at my age I need a day to recover), when I caught my fish, they'd be filleted and in baggies ready for the freezer, I'd make ALL of the laws....well, I better do the dishes and clean-up dog poop before I get in trouble.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,froggy.i'm with you all the way.just keep your distance   
glad you mentioned the dishes and dog.i gotta get the vaccuming done before the warden gets home from shopping


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've seen more American people cause problems, leave trash or take illegal fish than I have foreign people.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Most of you guys have already made some good points about the diverse fishing crowd of the Maumee. I don't fish the walleye run much, but frequent the Maumee during the white bass run. One time sticks in my mine specifically where a group of 4 or 5 asian guys were fishing the same hole as me. They were friendly, polite, and having a great time. They allowed an older gentleman to move up in front of them for a better access to the hole we were fishing. They went out of their way to help a fellow wader who slipped on a rock and couldn't get his feet back uner him. The river would be a perfect place if everyone acted like this group of guys. We're all out there to relax and get away from the crap we have to deal with in life. 

Brad


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Now I call this a great thread-illegals -aliens-martians etc... Lets see how long we can keep this going without getting outa hand!!!!


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

what about when there fishing illegally i.e snagging muskies below alum or seining the dam wall below griggs useing throw nets to catch whatever they want and all so useing pop can lines six at a time while they are also useing to poles if you cant read the regs you dont no the regs so for people to say it doesnt matter who they are is bull learn are rules or dont fish I have to fish by the states rules and so should everyone else no matter who you are.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

You might think that this is the wrong format for this topic but it`s about resorces and who has a legal right to them.So I thought it was a proper format to air this subject. Looks like I rubbed some fokes the wrong way, oh well you will have that.Someone suggested that I just assumed that this group were illegal aliens an in fact that they could have been legal.No one admited to being illegal but I have my reasons for making that assumption.
Maybe this subject is to deep for this format should just stick to fish related stuff. I sure it would be more comfortable for some of you.Oh well live an learn I sure I`ll be smarter tomorrow.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ReRobb said:


> arent we all really aliens, I mean didn't the great "White Man" come here and take the land from the indians?
> Just shut up and fish



A GOOD point that is often forgoten...I bring it up from time to time too...I bet most every one on this site can trace there roots back to another country..Which means that "we" are all really immagrants, and yes, us immigrants destroyed much of the natual beauty of this great country...Just take a look at our channelized rivers....Some days I try and imagine what the Scioto must have looked like back in the 1600's...Native American's had it made


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fisharder said:


> No one admited to being illegal but I have my reasons for making that assumption.


I'm very interested in knowing what those reasons are...as I sure would like to know what an illegal alien looks like???


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

On my birth certificate I'm labeled as an American Indian (didn't have the native american label back then-lol).Even though my ancestors may have been on this continent before white Europeans,we're no more "native" than anyone else.Our people migrated here across an old land bridge connecting Russia and Alaska,my ancestors most likely thousands of years ago came here from Siberia and Mongolia.I'm not sure if what is now America had any "cave men" residing in it or not,if so,then they would've been the true Native Americans.The Adena's were considered a prehistoric people,some lived in Ohio also,but even they were not native to America.Funny how in this day and age we have to stick a label to our heritage,Native-American,African-American,Asian-American,the way I see it,if you're an American citizen,then you're an American plain and simple!


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I have seen this sentiment all over the world. No matter where you are they want you to come... visit... spend your money... then *leave*! I am not entirely sure where this sense of entitlement comes from. If you can answer that question across the board for every group you are certainly a great mind of our time!

If they are not from Ohio, I hope they purchased a *non-resident license* if so I am cool with them fishing here. Check everyone for a license! That just represents more money to maintain *the* fishery (our / everyones / ubiquitous they) .... Has the ODNR been checking licenses because you know that per the Columbus dirt patch (paper) they spend nearly all of their game protection resources on sport fishing and not commercial fishing. So I am sure these individuals were fishing within their rights. 

The fact that you are seeing a diverse crowd in Toledo does not surprise me. Several years ago I was told that Toledo had the largest migrant worker camp in the US. Consider the number of vegetables grown up in that area. Somebody has to cover the ground and stake those tomatoes or pick those cucumbers. 

My two cents ... I am sure someone has now labeled me incorrectly as well now as a bigot, ignorant, numnut, .


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Me myself fish around asians alot. I found out they are like everyone else there good ones and bad. Most of them know how to fish. Maybe they just need a little help from the guys that know there stuff. Not everyone is going to like u or agree with what u say. I would just move to another spot to avoid trouble getting into a fight while wading could be dangerous


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

fish4all said:


> what about when there fishing illegally i.e snagging muskies below alum or seining the dam wall below griggs useing throw nets to catch whatever they want and all so useing pop can lines six at a time while they are also useing to poles .




Simple answer...I-800-Poacher



duckman said:


> Check everyone for a license!


I think ANYONE can ask for a fisherman to produce a license ...then....1-800-poacher

Good points about enforcement....How many of you guys would kick in an additional $1 or $2 or $5 fora license to fund additional enforcement officers????


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

how do you ask a guy if has a license if he doesnt understand english,and have called the poacher hot line by the time they got there they were long gone, and yes I would spend more money for my license if thats what it would take to correct this problem,


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

This posting wasn`t about how nice the Latino guys were that was not a problem. To be honest about it I didn`t have a bad expeirence it was sort of funny watching first timers have at it.No I am not an american native but when my ancestors came they did it legal.What it`s all about is resorces an who has a rights to them. I think the key word is illegal you can choose to ignore that word if you want but that doesn`t solve anything.Sorry if this posting offends some of you it`s starting to degrade a bit.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead King 06, 

Thank you for showing your ignorance. Let me guess? Asian people fish this so called hole so they automatically are Chinese? Did you ask them what part of Asia they are from? I guess I'd better stay away from the Maumee. I wouldn't want to be linked in with these terrible "Chinese" fishermen.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

nice archman. you know fishing is my passion. it's my escape from everything, it's the place i go to relax and get in tune with the fish. it's comments like these that make me sick. i can't belive the generalizations. my bass partner makes the maumee run each spring. was thinkin about going with him. you can forget it now. wouldn't want to invade on anyone's water. you might think i was chinese, or illegal. what a crock of ....


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

To bad for all the ignants, and horay for all the intelyjents. Some good pointz has ben maid. Enuf sed. To all--- Who are we to judge who belongs and who doesn't? If you're doing wrong and you know it, correct it. Get your fishin game a little stronger if you can't take a little pressure in your favorite hole. I would rather see 20 immigrants, aliens, chinese, white, black, purple people without licenses and not knowing the regulations enjoying themselves than to see 1, single, solitary, ignoramous, bigot. My two cents. Put that in your think bank, let it gain a little interest. I'm sure your next fishing experience will be a little richer.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Laterondowntheline, Your barking up (at) the wrong tree. Pays to know what you're talkin' about.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Well said Slab, Reminds me of a conversation I had with some folks at the sports show last weekend. 
A nice older couple from around here were representing an outfit which operates out of Quebec. I stopped to check it out and saw that they were just East of the Ontario border and said "It's probably not to bad there...not like the interior of Quebec" The older fella said "No, it's pretty nice there...I've been going there for 28 years and spend 4 months a year there" I commented about the hostilities of the French Canadians and retold some horror stories I've heard, when the oldtimer wife chimed in "Oh there are a few bad apples up there, but they're not all bad. We get our share of bad apples from down here too"....kinda make me think...I never haerd stories from the French Canadians....just the yankee's who go there, get drunk and start chit with the locals.
I guess it works both ways.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

River Walker said:


> Our people migrated here across an old land bridge connecting Russia and Alaska,my ancestors most likely thousands of years ago came here from Siberia and Mongolia.


Hey R.W., Believe it or not, there is new evidence that it actually may have been the reverse. Seems as if whatever critter it was that evolved into "man" may have existed at the time S. America split of off Africa and over eons of time, similar but distinctly different species of man evolved...and yes Mongolians are more closely related to Native Americans than Asians, but it's all just theory, and a topic for another thread


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Froggy,if you look again at my post,you will see that I said"most likely",not positively.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Man what a crapstorm this has become! I am of the upper ugandan polish/german tribe that crossed in a canoe rather than a a land bridge but wanted to cross in a sailboat but was not smart enough. Does that make it o.k. for me to fish the Maumee. If not too bad I pulled 3 legal walleye and saw a oriental fellow wearing a straw hat with a chinstrap. I don't care where you are from, a guy with a hat that comes complete with a strap is funny.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

You know if this posting would have been about nine fisherman that were illegaly snagging fish or netted fish or catching fish in some illegal manner the reply would have been (hanging isn`t good enough for them).For some reason the fact that it was nine illegals takeing fish an I pose the question,do they have the right.Now it some how turns me into a bigot ******* ignorant hill jack that is living in the past.You don`t know me you don`t know who I am so if your going to judge me I say those sterotypes fit you better then me.It`s sad that a couple of the replys in this thread were in bad taste.You have to be carefull when you post something of this nature.But don`t put other members comments at my feet!You can nuke this thread now I`m done!!!


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

The unanswered question remains "How do you know they were illegals?", unless you're a game warden and busted them, how do you know? By the way they LOOK?

BTW, where is avatar pic from? Post in the gallery, it looks like a huge king. Is it?


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

All I can say, to be politically correct (if that's possible for me). Congress has just passed a bill to make laws more harsh for the *ILLEGAL* immigrants. Write your senator to let them know they should pass it too


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is it different if you call someone an illegal and you get called a bigot...


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Illegals are a far bigger problem than terrorists. check out the pcts of state and fed prison populations that are ILLEGAL Aliens (not undocumented workers). The problem from a fishing aspect is "immigrants" do not understand that we have a myriad of fishing laws here and that they have to take the time to learn them and follow them. Just b/c someone is opposed to illegal aliens flooding the country doesn't mean they are bigoted. 11 million and counting. Finally, do some checking and find out how many times the Mexican army has invaded the US in the last 5 yrs to protect drug runners (its in the hundreds).


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

we still don't know how you claim to know that they were illegal, thats what the problem with this thread is.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

and we'll not get the answer on this thread,as it has gone in all directions now,and is closed per the author's previous request


----------

